# MK3 AUDI TT GYEON CERAMIC COATING DETAIL



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

A stunning Mk3 Audi TT booked in for two stage paint correction detail and Gyeon MOHS Q2 ceramic coating.

Wheels, exterior glass and tyres treated with Gyeon products. Engine bay cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303.

Interior floor mats wet vacced, vacuumed throughout and Chemical Guys Inner Clean for dash and panels.


----------

